# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Korting op zorgverzekering

## Luuss0404

Als u lid bent van Icare dan kunt u tot 10% korting besparen op uw premies van de zorgverzekeringen van Achmea, Agis, Menzis of Unive. De contributie voor Icare voor 2010 per huishouden is 18,50 euro.

Over Icare 
Zoekt u zorg op maat? Icare biedt u een grote diversiteit aan producten en diensten, van verzorging tot een opticien aan huis. Daardoor kunnen we voor u een passend zorgpakket samenstellen.
Wij bieden zorg voor alle leeftijdsgroepen en voor alle zorgbehoeften. Dankzij onze ledenvereniging, die bestaat uit 400.000 huishoudens, kunnen we allerlei diensten bieden die er anders niet zouden zijn.

Waar is Icare actief?
 Utrecht
 Flevoland
 Drenthe
 Gelderland
 Overijssel
 Friesland
 Groningen
Het zorgaanbod verschilt per regio. 

Meer info op www.icare.nl

----------

